# red caught today,,,,,,



## Buckshot00 (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 315503


----------



## jmatteau (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey buckshot, you at the outerbanks already? Where did you catch that fish?


----------



## Buckshot00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Hey buckshot, you at the outerbanks already? Where did you catch that fish?



South Topsail.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Buckshot00 said:


> South Topsail.



WOW...sounds good. You enjoying your retirement I reckon. :cool2:


----------

